# How long does it take for pigeon egg to hatch?



## Bassettsmith (Dec 2, 2010)

We have a pigeon in our balcony, the trouble is that we're moving out next month, in another 40 days. We've noticed her sitting on those eggs for last 15 days, not sure if she's been there before that. And once thery're born, how long do they have to live in the nest before they can fly?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It should take another 3-4 days for the eggs to hatch. Then it takes about 4 weeks for the young to leave the nest.

Reti


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Takes 18 days for an egg to hatch.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bassettsmith said:


> We have a pigeon in our balcony, the trouble is that we're moving out next month, in another 40 days. We've noticed her sitting on those eggs for last 15 days, not sure if she's been there before that. And once thery're born, how long do they have to live in the nest before they can fly?


They take 18 days to hatch usually, but the temperature can be a factor and eggs may hatch a day or two later if it is cold.

They will begin to walk around at 3 weeks and start trying their wings between 3 to 4 weeks of age. They will actually leave the nest and fly around at 4 to 5 weeks, or longer, but they are not self-suficient and their dad will continue to feed them for a short time.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

18-19 days


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Will hatch in 18 days if fertile. You have 3 more days. It will take another 4 weeks for the babies to grow and get wean. The parent might still feed the babies for another 1-2 weeks. They are barely flying at 4 weeks old (short takeoff). They should be able to fly in 6-8 weeks. If these are ferals they have a lifetime of about 3-5 years on average if they live outside.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

It takes about 17-19 dayz


----------

